# Left handed Finger Tricks



## reghrhre (Aug 25, 2008)

i need help on moving the cube OH using my left hand. Like what finger to move each face?


----------



## Dene (Aug 25, 2008)

I suggest you go back and read through every thread that has been posted in this forum, you'll find every answer you could possibly imagine, plus more.

Try, practise.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 25, 2008)

the search button could help too


----------



## hdskull (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe try one hand? then, you can probably figure out, how to move the faces.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 25, 2008)

momonga has a very good tutorial, ill post it up here.


----------



## blah (Aug 29, 2008)

Is that Ryosuke Mondo?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 29, 2008)

blah said:


> Is that Ryosuke Mondo?



yes, that's him


----------



## blah (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought his OH wasn't that great... But his fingertricks here look just awesome, or is that how everyone else but me does it?


----------



## Lofty (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, I think that video pretty much sums up what is called "Japanese Finger Tricks" I use most of them. I don't use the pink thing (But Jeremy F does) and I dont do any of the slice turns.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't do the U that way so fast, when I try, I make a 70 degrees turn.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea, same with me. I can't do U properly with my left index as well..is it because I have short fingers?


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Invent yourself. or change face/regrip repeatedly


----------



## cubeinmylife (Nov 5, 2008)

wao~so hard to do it such like that speed!


----------

